# sich freuen auf



## Alemanita

Hola:

Siempre tengo problemas a la hora de encontrar una buena frase en castellano que exprese justamente esto: sich freuen auf. Sé que hay: estar deseando que, tener muchas ganas de, hacer ilusión algo (en España). Pero por ejemplo el tan común y usual: "Ich freue mich darauf!", trátese de una visita, una excursión, mi cumpleaños, mis vacaciones ..., o la pregunta que se le hace a los chicos en edad preescolar: "Na, freust du dich schon auf die Schule?", o en la correspondencia formal: "Wir freuen uns auf eine baldige Antwort".

Espero que todo esto tenga cabida en un solo hilo.

Gracias por contestar.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und Diskussionsbeiträge.


----------



## anipo

Me estoy rompiendo la cabeza, pero realmente, parece que no hay una frase en español que transmita exactamente el sentido de "sich auf etwas freuen".
 En inglés lo más cercano es "I am looking forward to...". 
Pero en castellano  .

Lamento no haber ayudado...

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

Bueno, yo también he tenido problemas para traducir esta expresión con sich freuen. Generalmente yo digo en estos casos: me alegro (mucho) por... / me alegro (mucho) que ...


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> Bueno, yo también he tenido problemas para traducir esta expresión con sich freuen. Generalmente yo digo en estos casos: me alegro (mucho) por... / me alegro (mucho) que ...



Ejemplo: Esta noche pasan en la tele un partido muy importante, y a la tarde digo: "Ich freue mich schon riesig auf heute Abend, das wird ein ganz spannendes Spiel!" Y, Geviert, dirías:"Me alegro mucho por esta tarde, va a ser un partido relamente muy emocionante."???O bien:"Me alegro que esta noche haya un partido."????


*anipo*: ¿Qué dirías espontáneamente en una situación así?


----------



## Geviert

Bueno, las dos frases son posibles, la segunda me parece más natural. Importante sería distinguir entre über / auf etwas sich freuen. ¿No cambia la relación temporal con el objeto que causa la alegría? Sin duda. En über no hay expectativa ( me alegro de algo), en auf sí.


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> Importante sería distinguir entre über / auf etwas sich freuen.



De esto no cabe la menor duda, Geviert. Por eso, en mi primer post, pregunté por 'sich freuen auf', que también es el título del hilo.


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Ejemplo: Esta noche pasan en la tele un partido muy importante, y a la tarde digo: "Ich freue mich schon riesig auf heute Abend, das wird ein ganz spannendes Spiel!" Y, Geviert, dirías:"Me alegro mucho por esta tarde, va a ser un partido relamente muy emocionante."???O bien:"Me alegro que esta noche haya un partido."????
> 
> 
> *anipo*: ¿Qué dirías espontáneamente en una situación así?




Me muero de ganas de ver el partido de esta tarde.

Saludos,


----------



## anipo

Perdón, Alemanita, por no haber contestado antes. Y ya que estoy, también le contesto a kunvla.

"Me muero de ganas de" es mucho más coloquial que "ich freue mich auf...". Por otro lado le falta la certeza de éste (le puse acento, a pesar de la RAE).
Quiero decir que con "sich freuen auf" es prácticamente seguro que el acontecimiento esperado va a ocurrir. En cambio a pesar de que "_me muero de ganas de ver el partido_", la oración puede también terminar en "_pero tengo que ir al médico_" (y por lo tanto, a pesar de morirme de ganas, no lo veré).  

"Esperar con ansias" o "esperar con gusto" es lo máximo que consigo acercarme al significado original, pero sé que no es lo mismo. Y me temo que, por el tiempo que pasó desde la pregunta, tampoco es muy espontáneo...

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

El verbo alemán en cuestión expresa únicamente la alegría por un evento próximo: me alegro (mucho) por... / me alegro (mucho) que .../ me alegro (mucho) de... Cómo se interprete esta alegría (como ganas, estar deseando, tener ilusión y símiles) diría que es ya otra pregunta muy diferente (además de tener ya todas estas expresiones una forma correspondiente en alemán).


----------



## Alemanita

anipo said:


> "Esperar con ansias" o "esperar con gusto" es lo máximo que consigo acercarme al significado original, pero sé que no es lo mismo. Y me temo que, por el tiempo que pasó desde la pregunta, tampoco es muy espontáneo...
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias, me ayudaste mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## anipo

Acabo de ver un largo hilo en el foro español-inglés que quizás pueda aportar al tema (o  quizás confundirnos  más  ).

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1219044

Saludos.


----------



## nass585

Geviert said:


> Bueno, las dos frases son posibles, la segunda me parece más natural.



En España, o al menos en Madrid, lo más frecuente y espontáneo (de lejos) es decir: "Estoy deseando ver el partido de esta tarde" o "Estoy deseando que llegue el partido de esta tarde".

"Me alegro mucho por esta tarde..." dicho aquí sonaría raro.


			
				Alemanita said:
			
		

> o en la correspondencia formal: "Wir freuen uns auf eine baldige Antwort".


En castellano una traducción literal de esta frase en una carta formal también sería extraña. Se escribiría algo como "Quedo a la espera de su respuesta". Se podría escribir también "Quedo a la espera de una _pronta_ respuesta" para incluir el significado de "_baldige_ Antwort" pero esto tendría un carácter de exigencia o de urgencia un poco rudo (se pondría por ejemplo en una carta de reclamación).

Espero haber ayudado


----------



## Alemanita

Sí, muchas gracias, nass, me ayudaste. Me confirmaste lo que sospechaba: en contexto formal se usa 'esperar', en contexto no formal los usos varían según el país.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

> En España, o al menos en Madrid, lo más frecuente y espontáneo (de  lejos) es decir: "Estoy deseando ver el partido de esta tarde" o "Estoy  deseando que llegue el partido de esta tarde".



Sin duda podemos pensar en lo que sería más espontáneo y frecuente "de lejos" _para cada lengua por separado_, me parece muy instructivo. Sin embargo, no olvidemos que la cuestión es encontrar la correspondencia que valga "de cerca" _para las dos lenguas_, sin caer en lo literal, sin duda, pero tampoco sin interpretar creativamente (De lo contrario estamos en otro foro). Las expresiones que nos propones tienen "de lejos" otro significado muy diferente en alemán ("estoy deseando").


----------



## nass585

Geviert said:


> Sin duda podemos pensar en lo que sería más espontáneo y frecuente "de lejos" _para cada lengua por separado_, me parece muy instructivo. Sin embargo, no olvidemos que la cuestión es encontrar la correspondencia que valga "de cerca" _para las dos lenguas_, sin caer en lo literal, sin duda, pero tampoco sin interpretar creativamente (De lo contrario estamos en otro foro). Las expresiones que nos propones tienen "de lejos" otro significado muy diferente en alemán ("estoy deseando").


¡Quizás me expresé mal! En ese caso, lo siento. Por "de lejos" (que como yo lo entiendo significa lo mismo que "by far" en inglés) me refería a que en el castellano que se habla en Madrid no hay otra expresión que corresponda tanto en el significado a "sich freuen auf" como "estar deseando". Es decir, si hubiera que hacer una traducción de las frases que proponía Alemanita en el contexto en el que yo vivo (Madrid o Castilla) sería en sin ninguna duda la opción más correcta.
No creo que haya sido tan creativo!  Es una expresión que equivale también a "looking forward to". Veo tanta relación de literalidad entre "estar deseando" y "sich freuen auf" que entre "sich freuen auf" y "looking forward to".
Quizás debería haber tenido en cuenta que se buscaba una manera de hacer evidente el significado de "alegría" en la traducción al español. Solamente quería añadir a vuestra conversación que precisamente si se añade esa literalidad, como en los ejemplos de Alemanita del partido de fútbol, a mi entender se desvanece la correspondencia del significado original de la expresión en alemán. Pero en cualquier caso, como tú decías, la segunda opción es totalmente posible y natural!


----------



## alanla

Resulta dificíl traducir esto del inglés al espÑanol también. Aquí tienes unas pocas que, a mi parecer, sirven. Espero que te ayuden:

*Espero con ansia/con impaciencia        Me hace mucha illusion…    Pensar en [algo]con ansia 
Anhelo…        Ansio…*

No creo que haya este modismo único que acierta. Sin embargo creo que éstas son las que dan en el blanco.  Pero sí que nos entendemos. Para mí es ese toque de emoción que hace que nos entendamos con precision y que comunique lo que tenemos en cuenta cuando usamos _sich freuen auf_.

Alan   love Deutschland


----------

